# PICS!!! Meet Dozer :)



## chadk (Aug 14, 2009)

Dozer is a 12 (roughly) yr old Sulcata. His previous owner had him for about 10 yrs. He had to move from his house to an apartment and couldn't take his tort. So now he's mine!

Dozer came with a small heated tort shed. Needs some work to be ready for winter, but it is doing the job fine for now. He has the full side yard to himself. Tons of yummy weeds all to himself. I do have the smaller pens in there for the boxies and Russian tort and tiny Sulcata (Thunder). But they take up very little room and give him something to explore.

So here's Dozer (the name the boys and I chose for him):



















As you can see, he is clearly traumatized from the move and lost all his appetite... lol

































Oh, and here's a new pic of Thunder. Need to put thunder on the back of Dozer so you can see the size difference.
Thunder is doing great. Eating well. Getting lots of exercise. Still a little shy, but getting better. His shell is WAY better now. Very hard to the touch and darker than when I got him. He's very solid feeling in the hand - not light weight and soft and hollow shelled like when I got him.
Thunder the tiny Sulcata:


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2009)

Dozer is beautiful Chad...his previous keeper did a very nice job of raising him. It aways makes me sad when someone has to give up an animal they've had for so long. But it looks like Dozer will settle right in...Good job!


----------



## chadk (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Maggie. I always love seeing pics of Bob. Now I have my own big tort to take pics of. He's not nearly as big as Bob yet (guessing 30lbs - will weigh him today), but will get there


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2009)

You DO realize he's not as pretty as Bob, and he won't have the great personality Bob has??? Dontcha??? ha ha


----------



## chadk (Aug 14, 2009)

Uh oh, sounds like Maggie is getting worried about new competion. Don't worry - Bob is a celebrity. Dozer has an up hill battle


----------



## Greg T (Aug 14, 2009)

Good looking tort! It won't be long before you have to cut the door to his house bigger! I'm glad he settled in well for you. Post more pics when you have time.

Maggie, nobody has a tort like Bob!! Definitely one of a kind!


----------



## Isa (Aug 14, 2009)

Dozer is a beautiful tort Chad, he is very photogenic 
Thunder is looking good too, I am glad he is with you and your family now!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, I forgot to say anything about Thunder...He is lucky to have you and as he has healthy growth his carapace will look better...


----------



## spring pace (Aug 15, 2009)

hi, glad thunder is doing so much better and that dozer never skipped a beat, they both look wonderful. smiles


----------



## chadk (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey spring - just noticed your sig line... You have sulcata named Dozer?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 15, 2009)

Dozer is her 21 yr old cat. Gali is her Sulcata...(just thought I'd help)


----------



## chadk (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks 

I just weighed him. He's 34lbs. A long way to go before he catches up with Bob...


----------



## purpod (Aug 15, 2009)

Hiya Chad & Crew ~ 

Looks like lil' Thunder is amazingly better; even just from the pic! So glad that you have him! And yeah, LOL, watch out, Maggs, Dozer is looking very fine too & may just give Bob a bit of a run for his money ~ lol; surely, this purpod peep jests!

Great shots, Chad ~ Ya' done good! 
Blessings to All,
Purpod


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 15, 2009)

Chad I am so glad you were there to take him in and give him a great home.. 

He was very lucky he found you... He looks great..  Gotta love those faces..


----------



## Stazz (Aug 16, 2009)

WOOOOW Dozer is huge !! he is so gorgeous !!! Kudos to you, I know he'll have a really great home with you and the kids! I just love his eyes, he has such lovely eyes hehe. thunder is SO cute !!! Can't wait for more pics


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Chad, Thunder looks great and Doser is a handsome fella. I looked at him in the pool and thought how on earth did you get that big Sully in that pool? Then I read he is only 34 lbs. He sure looked bigger than that. LOL. What's that light blue round grate thing he is on?


----------

